# Wind burn



## The CrazyDuckLady

This may be a bit of a dumb question, but is there anything that I could put on my face to prevent it from getting wind or cold burnt so easily. At work over the fall/winter I ride outside for most of the day and so when I get home my face is just burnt red. Even today when it wasn't particularly cold or windy I still look like a tomato. When its really cold I put one of those things that cover the neck to nose area under my helmet and that helps. But it has to be really cold for that. Is there any good balms that you've found that work well on dry/sensitive skin?


----------



## trailhorserider

That's a really good question and I have no idea. But I have the same problem in the winter. Sometimes I come in and feel like I have a fever because my face is so hot from being out in the cold.


----------



## ChieTheRider

Coconut oil helps with wind burn. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## HorsesandHappiness

Bandanas! They're a lifesaver for me up here (northern Wisconsin). I start wearing them for chores around this time of year, both to keep my face warm and protect from wind. Of course, when I wear my black bandana with a black winter hat and coat, I do think I look like a strange combination of a ninja/pirate/cowboy/burglar. I bring a few with me since your breath will cause them to get a little damp after a couple hours. They're only $1 and have a million other uses as well (ie handkerchief or for emergency purposes). 

I also have a fleece balaclava for cold weather and a thick hunting (blaze orange :/ ) facemask for those days when its -30 F with the wind. 

I've heard putting sunscreen on your face can help prevent windburn, although I haven't tried it. Sunburn remedies can help windburn feel a little better as well, such as aloe vera. It feels nice, but it won't make your face any less red, unfortunately. I've used good bag balm (for cows) on my hands in winter, but I imagine it would be incredibly greasy to put on one's face. 










https://www.constructiongear.com/me...gcha161_-01_brown_carhartt-mens-face-mask.jpg


----------



## Copperhead

Vaseline. My nose, cheeks, forehead and mouth used to get so chapped. I used vaseline or even lip balm. It keeps the skin protected and moisturized at the same time.


----------



## Avna

I hate to tell you, but there is no such thing as windburn. The burning is caused by UV radiation also known as the sun. You just don't experience it that way because of the cold. Use sunscreen, a lot of it, some kind of heavy moisturizing type -- because the other thing you are experiencing is chapping, caused by dryness. That's the drying effect of the wind and cold. A balaclava is good idea anyway though. I have a super thin one that fits under a riding helmet.


----------



## farmpony84

I use a foundation that has SPF 15 in it. That way I have some type of protection even when I think I don't need it. I also where a baseball cap.


----------



## The CrazyDuckLady

Thanks for all the good options! I didn't know the name but what I was talking about is a balaclava. I love it during the cold months, but it's a bit much for the foothills of NC in the fall lol. I'm definitely going to try these and see what works for my crazy sensitive skin! Also I like the bandanna idea for the cool but not yet cold!
Also just to clarify I was talking about chapping in the cold and wind which is commonly referred to as wind burn around here at least. I got brown tan this summer so it's not sun burn, definitely experienced plenty of that as a redhead!


----------



## Avna

what is windburn really

myth-busting windburn

how windburn works

windburn wikipedia


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Yes to the balaclava! Those things have pretty much saved my life a couple times!


----------



## gottatrot

Some people also have a skin condition called rosacea, which means the reddened face is triggered by wind or sun even without having sunburn. 

People with rosacea will flush with triggers such as drinking something hot, eating something spicy, drinking alcohol, too much caffeine, hormonal changes, or exposure to wind or sun. If your face turns red after a hot bath or exercise, that's rosacea. 









I have rosacea and it's very common in people with northern european genetics. It was called "the curse of the celts." 

You can get it in varying degrees, and there are different types, some looking more like acne across the cheeks and nose. 
The problem is that many things people use for skin can also trigger rosacea. So skin creams and things used to protect the skin might cause a breakout.

I've tried many things. For me what works is this particular sunblock. I put it on every day, summer or winter, just on my face. I've had less redness, sunburn, "windburn," etc in the past couple years since I started using it.


----------



## The CrazyDuckLady

I'm still thinking its more friction and dryness of the wind instead of a sunburn. "Some have argued that windburn is only caused by the drying effects of the wind but others argue that sunburn also contributes to the redness of the skin (combined with the drying effects of the wind)." All of those articles or at least the ones I flipped through seem to suggest that sunburn can coincide with windburn, but windburn is much less severe due to less skin damage. Also most of them suggest that the skin is stripped of the lipid protective layer that can make it more susceptible to damage from wind or cold. Not saying sunburn can't occur in the winter as there is still UV radiation reaching us, I'm saying in my case since it was cloudy and my skin is already much better today and doesn't feel like a sun burn I'm not thinking its sun or UV burn. As I've said if my skin is still nicely brown from the summer where I didn't need sunscreen since the end of May working outside 6 of 7 days of the week on a nice sandy ring. (I do say that sunscreen is good but anyone who works and sweats it off knows the struggle and why I stop once I get tan! But I do wear it at the beach) Thanks for the information and articles, I'm sure it will apply to someone on here but I don't think it fits what I get most of the time or I'm pointing out!

I'll have to try that sunscreen and see if it works for me. Thanks for the information! I know my mom has said she has rosacea and she gets really red places on her face pretty much year round. I think I got my sensitive skin from her so that may be an explanation for the redness! I'm glad I have some options to try for the winter so I don't have a constantly red tomato face!


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing, but lots and lots of lotion (everywhere too) saves me in the winter. But yes, my face does turn red.
@gottatrot has a point. It's definitely not "burnt" just more of an uncomfortable flush that goes away.


----------

